# Greatings form Zombie Land California



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

Hello every one. Just joined this awesome forum. I've been addicted to Halloween for 4years and I cant stop addiction. Its over powering me and my wife thinks I have a problem. She also thinks I need to seek help. lol I look forward on sharing my hobbie with you all and hope to get lots of new ideas for 2010. Till then here's a recent picture of me and the family.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the barn.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Howdy and welcome !


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Jimi!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey JiMi! It's DianaB from GoE! Love the family pic!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

Spooky56 said:


> Hey JiMi! It's DianaB from GoE! Love the family pic!


Hey Diana, good to see you on here too. thanks for the comments every one. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard...great picture!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, great family pic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey where about in cali are you from?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!

Love the family pic! Your kids are beautiful!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard JiMi!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Nice pic of your family. You're a very lucky man!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Welcome from Cali too, Lovely family!


----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Hey where about in cali are you from?


I'm 10 minutes away from Mexican Boarder. lol between Otay and Chula Vista area...



Dark Angel 27 said:


> Greetings and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I'm very blessed to have a beautilful Family.



Da Weiner said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Nice pic of your family. You're a very lucky man!


Thank you. I'm am very lucky to have such a great Family. Especially my wife who is a very awesome supporter for my sic and twisted vision on Halloween. lol.



House of Dewberry said:


> Welcome from Cali too, Lovely family!


Much appreciated.


----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

SPOOKY J said:


> Hello and Welcome!





madmomma said:


> Hello and welcome aboard JiMi!


thanks for the greetings...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jimi, I know exactly what you mean, my wife thinks I'm nuts too!! But she gives me moral support!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your wife is right, you do need help. And that is why we are all here. To help each other with our Halloween problems, and making our addictions worse.

By the way, if this is how your kids look on a normal day, I can't wait to see them on Halloween.


----------

